# Faline, Robin and Charty have kidded!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Woot, woot!!! Finally! Babies comin soooon! Although it isn't OFFICIALLY day 140 for another hour, I think it's darn close enough to call it 140. With my slow dial up ya'll won't be able to see photos until, probably when their udders are at max capacity and when the kiddos arrive. Which stinks cuz I love posting photos, but it's all good! 

Hopefully they go sooner rather then later! But with school and LIFE time flys by! I just want healthy kids with uneventful deliveries! ray:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

:stars: *sprinkling good luck* 
Hopefully they won't make you wait until day 150.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

I know!!! I don't think Charity could hold out that long, she looks ready to pop!

Here are two photos from 3 or 4 days ago I think.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

Actually those photos are from a week ago >_<


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

Looks like triplets to me!!!! And at least you only have a few DAYS to wait....I have 4 weeks to wait!!

I know that these are going to be the LOOOOOOOONGEST few days ever for you :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

I hope triplets!! Her dam had triplets her first freshening, triplet GIRLS too! Hopefully Charity will follow in her hoofsteps =)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

looking realy good chelsey! how is life going? Miss having your around as much

Cant wait to see the babies


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

Hoping for lots of healthy babies!!  That's exciting....I miss seeing you around here too, hope things are going great!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

I hate to say it, but Im glad this kid watch isnt mine! Pshew- we get a little breather until March now.
Looks like you could have quite a few kiddos coming- and looks like a nice udder starting!

Hoping for safe deliveries with :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

Well Sarah may not have had triplet doelings but she did have twin doelings! Good luck! Charity is definitely bigger than Sarah was!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

Thanks guys! The main reason I haven't been posting is our former internet service, long story short our first bill was WAY more then it should have been, but because it was a type of cell phone service thing the amount of uploading it would take me to post would jack the bill up. Which is STUPID! But now we have dial up, so atleast I can post 

Life has changed alot, since moving I have been going to the high school here for a few classes, which is fun because I love the people in my classes! And I already knew most of them which made it better lol.

I have alot of people wanting to see these kiddos! =)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

The other day I was catching up on my reading (TGS), when I thought, "I wonder whatever happened to Chelsey"? Then, suddenly, there is a Chelsey post! So, glad you are back, Chelsey! Hopeing for easy deliveries for your does, and lots of :girl: :girl: :girl: 's!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 140 for Charity and Faline!!*

Thanks! Glad to be back! I missed everyone!!! And even though I read EVERYTHING I still felt like I haven't been apart of the forum by not being able to post!

Charity certainly looks ready! I think she will go first. But who knows?!?!?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 142 for Charity and Faline!!*

Amost day 144 for the girls! It's actually been going by really quickly! I have been having alot of fun I barely even think about the waiting!

I am so excited for babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 144 for Charity and Faline!!*

haha now you said it -- life will drag on LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 144 for Charity and Faline!!*

Hahaha I know, right?? Watch me star complaining lol. But seriously life is goooood =)


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 144 for Charity and Faline!!*

Charity looks WAY ready to go! Hoping for lots of does for you. I'm still waiting on my girls, tooooooooooooooooooo :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 144 for Charity and Faline!!*

I know!!! Waiting is killer!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 145 for Charity and Faline!!*

Hope you get your babies soon! Hallie had hers, and it's so funnnnnnny, because one looks like Hollywood and the other one looks like, believe it or not, Kadabra! hahahaha even has similar moonspots!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 for Charity and Faline!!*

They must be some gorgeous babies!! I bet your love'n them!!!

The girls are looking no closer..... :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 145 for Charity and Faline!!*

LOL You will get your kids soon enough. And I will be drooling over pictures of your kids until i get some more from Xcell and Ghost.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Ok, the girls are still holdin out. But NOW Faith is looking really close and I think her ligs are going..... It may be day 146 today for Robin and her udder has grown alot throuhout the day and her ligs have dropped. Jeez! These girls are so confusing!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Apparently they are all really trying to stick to the code of honor!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

We are getting somewhere! Charity and Faline's udders are really filling. Faline's ligaments are gone and she is talking. So should be sometime tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

I need to see goat babies or my head will explode. :tears:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

You and I are in the same boat! UGHH!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

ok... rain moved in last night, and it's cold. At last check, I had nothing going on here, so I'm headed out to the barn to see if anything is happening yet. X your fingers, and I have fingers and toes x'd for you!!! I need to see more babies, tooooooo!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

You guys think you're going to go crazy! Well look at me! Mine won't even be on 140 till Sunday!!!!! :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Woohoo! Day 149 and there are babies! At 2:30 in the morning I heard Faline on the monitor. By the time I got out there there were two kiddos, still in sacks. So of course I go in there clean em up and then check and they are...................... DOES! Then about 20 minutes later a beatiful buckling! So triplets! The two girls are flashy b/w and the boy it flashy brown and white.

Pictures after I get hom from school....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

:stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Congratulations!!!!! :leap: :clap: :stars: :balloons: arty: Can't wait to see them!!! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Congratulations... can't wait to see them!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Congrats on the triplets! :stars:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

AWESOME! You got does! (you always get does it seems . . .and trips. . . )
:wahoo: What's your secret formula? lol, congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

congratulations!!! woot :wahoo:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Where are those picssssss!!!!????????????!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Congrats! I can't wait to see. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Congratulations Chelsey!!! Can't wait to see them :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

The two girls are on either side of the buck.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

Congrats!!! :stars: They are soooo cute!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 147 for Charity and Faline!!*

AWWWWWWW.....Those 2 doelings are little compared to their brother!!! And BTW....Those lil' girls would fit right in perfectly here, just love the B/W goaties!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

Ooo colorful! :thumb:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

:drool: If I lived in Sioux Falls, right now, Chelsey, I guarantee you I would snatch that little black and white one in a heartbeat! 
Congrats.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

Thanks guys! I am really happy with them! Looks like we should be getting some more kiddos sometime tonight/tomorrow morning!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

What little cuties! Can't wait til the next ones are born!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

They are adorable! Congrats on the triplets! Can't wait to see what Charity gives you also!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

They're adorable! Congratulations!!! Has Charity dropped her load yet?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

They are GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

Aww they are sooo cute.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

TOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!! You always have such beautiful babies!!! Would you miss one of the little girls if I come to visit? I think she'd fit in my pocketttttttt...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

Thanks guys! I love these babies!

No babies from Charity yet! Jeez!!! And I have a haircut appointment at 11. :hair:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

Oh my, there cute!! the buck is my favorite, very colorful


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

Charity is in labor. Guess I won't be going to school, atleast not my first classes, I REALLY want to make it to my last class because I have a test.... :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

Well you know fully well that she'll make sure you miss that class and your test and still make you wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*



> Charity is in labor. Guess I won't be going to school, atleast not my first classes, I REALLY want to make it to my last class because I have a test.... :GAAH:


congrats on your new additions , they are really cute :leap: and pre- congrats on the kids ...that are on there way..... :wink:

sorry about you having to miss your test ..... :shocked:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Faline kidded! TRIPLETS! Charity... ligs gone, udder full!*

every where i look i see trips,quads,quints
so far i've only had twins and i am very happy with that
goat have 2 teats so 2 babies is enough
lol
however
darling Twinkle is getting rounder and rounder and HUGE all over
she is grumpy and waddles and bites the other goats
i pray for twins

:leap: CONGRATS :leap: 
to all you with the big multiples 
i just dont know if i could handle that...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Heyyyyy! I have been so busy! Yes Charirty ALMOST made me miss my test. But I decided to go even though I thought she would kid really soon. And she didn't hahaha. She kidded at about 6, which made me late to ANOTHER class lol. She had triplets.... but only one is a girl! She is a deep buckskin with white, the boys are brown and white and brown white spotty.

Then I was checking on Charity's little boy tonight and Robin is in labor.... oh boy! Well she wasn't progressing so I had to go in and help. The baby was butt first with her back legs tucked under her and she was big! So she didn't budge, I pushed her back in twice but she just wouldn't unfold, so I had to just pull on her hocks to get her out, which SHE finally did! She is goreous! Chamoissee with BLUE EYES. Our first single ever and I couldn't be happier with her! She was born at about 11:30 - 11:40.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!! wow two in one day! I was going crazy last year with two in one week :GAAH:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! It was even harder with no kidding stalls....... lol! I'm a procrastinator! But all is well that ends well, right?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Bet they're adorable!!!

At the rate thing are going here, I maybe kidding does out individually not in stalls too. I hope not. I have so much to do and less and less time to do it in!

Can't wait to see pictures of those babies!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:leap: That's awesome!! Congrats! Don't forget to get us some pictures!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars: 

Was that your first time having to assist like that?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all those babies!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my gosh your nursery went from nothing to lots of babies!!! Congrats and can't wait to see the kids!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats!! :leap: Can't wait for pics..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see you've been really busy ...I'm glad ..all went well for ya...congrats.... :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...Congratulations!!! Good thing ou were there to help Robin's doeling come into the world.....they sound precious! Can't wait to see them. :stars:


----------

